# Gruppe S: quattro 002 (NB! 1024px)



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

So many of you people have probably seen this car before, but I finally got hold of all pictures today as a co-member at PerL's and mine club-forum
posted them all. Took them, put on homepage.
Here are the quattro 002 article, not sure which magazine, but I seem to remember they're from an article about Gumpert's Apollo.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Gruppe S: quattro 002 (WAUOla)*

Wow!








I had no idea this even existed... imagine if they _had_ run it, and what Audi's cars would be like now!


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Gruppe S: quattro 002 (Entwerfer des Audis)*

you should have asked, have had those for years...
stole them quitely form here:
http://www.hpmuirt.com/audi/Page1.jpg
i have an artcle from Cars and Car Conversions that looks at all the group S cars, talks to a lot of the head engineers at the time... from what I understand, the actual group S prototype that was tested is the one that looks like a normal quattro, the group C style car didn't get made till a while later and wasn't.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Gruppe S: quattro 002 (mik_git)*

any "new" articles is recieved with a big thanks - Feel free to email me








Tried to put up most of what I've found of inline 5 turbo cars at my
homepage, alot from what Sepp has been posting in here earlier too.
Take a looksie here: http://www.ableitet.no/artik.htm


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Gruppe S: quattro 002 (WAUOla)*

cool, that performance car article on the RS2 is the mag that got me back into cars...still have the mag too...
if you look here:
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v220/mik_git/
there some stuff... dunno which sub menu, i think theres a couple of quattro articles i scanned.
also i have (in a boxsomewhere...)
Evo: RR vs TT, pretty sure have a delta/cosworth/gtr/quattro test, sport quattro, 1981 quattro to er somewhere, geneva i think. plus a bunch of others... get inspired occasionally and buy a heap off ebay...
will have to scan them up over the holidays... that and make a bunch of subaru videos for people... also any requests, have 85/86 WRC plus the AVP group B and quattro also, pieks peak, 85: NZ, 1000 lakes, RAC. '86 monty plus ooh i think a few wrc from 82, 83,84 floating about...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

You had me at hello...


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Gruppe S: quattro 002 (WAUOla)*

With rumours of an R4 on the next-gen Boxster/Cayman platform, I wonder if we'll see this sort of thing resurface with the new turbo I5 that'll be in the TTR/TTRS.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

damn


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow!


----------

